# 5 anos depois do furacão Katrina



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 14:03)

*Nova Orleães 5 anos depois do Katrina*


> Foi há cinco anos que o furacão Katrina devastou Nova Orleães.
> 
> É com música que o quarteirão francês, o mais turístico, relembra a catástrofe natural que matou 1800 pessoas e forçou mais de 250 mil a abandonarem as suas casas na Luisiana, Mississípi e Florida.
> 
> ...



Cronologia dos acontecimentos.

*23 de Agosto*

03:30 (UTC) – A tempestade tropical Jose faz landfall em Veracruz, México, com ventos de até 95 km/h.
17:00 (UTC) – A depressão tropical Jose dissipa-se sobre o México central.
18:00 (UTC) – A depressão tropical Doze forma-se perto de Long Island.

*24 de Agosto*

12:00 (UTC) – A depressão tropical Doze fortalece-se para a tempestade tropical Katrina.

25 de Agosto

21:00 (UTC) – A tempestade tropical Katrina fortalece-se para o furacão Katrina.
22:30 (UTC) – O furacão Katrina faz seu primeiro landfall entre Hallandale Beach e North Miami Beach, Flórida, com ventos de até 130 km/h.

*26 de Agosto*

05:00 (UTC) – O furacão Katrina enfraquece-se para uma tempestade tropical.
06:00 (UTC) – A tempestade tropical Katrina volta a ser o furacão Katrina sobre o golfo do México.
18:00 (UTC) – O furacão Katrina intensifica-se para um furacão de categoria 2.

*27 de Agosto*

12:00 (UTC) – O furacão Katrina torna-se um furacão "maior" de categoria 3.

*28 de Agosto*

06:00 (UTC) – O furacão Katrina intensifica-se para um furacão de categoria 4.
12:00 (UTC) – O furacão Katrina intensifica-se para um catastrófico furacão de categoria 5, o segundo furacão de categoria 5 da temporada de 2005.
12:00 (UTC) – A depressão tropical Treze forma-se a cerca de 1.550 km a leste das Pequenas Antilhas.
18:00 (UTC) – O furacão Katrina torna-se o quarto furacão mais intenso no Atlântico norte (caindo para sexto após Rita e Wilma) quando sua pressão central mínima cai para 902 hpa.

*29 de Agosto*

11:10 (UTC) – O furacão Katrina faz seu segundo landfall perto de Buras-Triumph, Luisiana, com ventos de até 200 km/h.
14:45 (UTC) – O furacão Katrina faz seu terceiro e último landfall perto de Pearlington, Mississippi, com ventos de até 190 km/h, após cruzar a baía de Breton.
18:00 (UTC) – A depressão tropical Treze degenera-se para uma grande área de baixa pressão remanescente.

*30 de Agosto*

00:00 (UTC) – O furacão Katrina enfraquece-se para uma tempestade tropical.
12:00 (UTC) – A tempestade tropical Katrina enfraquece-se para uma depressão tropical.

*31 de Agosto*

00:00 (UTC) – A depressão tropical Katrina torna-se extratropical sobre o estado americano de Kentucky.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 14:05)

*Conheça cinco mitos ligados à passagem do furacão Katrina*



> Cinco anos após a água inundar cerca de 80% da cidade de Nova Orleans, no Estado americano da Louisiana, algumas das principais razões que levaram mais de 1,5 mil pessoas à morte ainda são capazes de surpreender. Para marcar a data, a edição online da revista Vanity Fair publicou uma lista com cinco "mitos" que cercam a tragédia americana. Confira:
> 
> 1. O que aconteceu em Nova Orleans foi um desastre natural
> Havia um desastre natural diretamente relacionado ao acontecimento em Nova Orleans, mas a catástrofe natural realmente atingiu a costa do Mississippi, onde o furacão chegou na categoria 3. Cidades como Bay St. Louis, Pass Christian e Biloxi foram destruídas pelos ventos fortes e a chuva. Quando o Katrina chegou à costa leste de Nova Orleans, ele provavelmente estava entre as categorias 1 e 2. No entanto, 80% da cidade foi inundada não em função da força da catástrofe natural, mas de erros humanos. Equipes independentes de engenheiros e cientistas que analisaram o caso chegaram a conclusões similares. Segundo eles, a tragédia foi resultado de décadas de erros da agência encarregada pelo Congresso de construir um sistema de proteção contra furacões. Segundo um dos analistas, se o sistema funcionasse corretamente, o pior efeito do Katrina sobre Nova Orlenas teria sido "tornozelos molhados".
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 14:08)

*"Nova Orleães ficou mais honesta" *



> O presidente do "City Council" de Nova Orleães, Arnie Fielkow, tem sido dos políticos mais ativos na reconstrução da cidade. Em entrevista ao Expresso explica como a cidade se regenerou.Clique para aceder ao índice do dossiê Katrina 2005/2010
> 
> Chegou à Câmara de Nova Orleães em 2006. A tragédia do Katrina motivou-o a entrar na política?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 14:17)

Algumas imagens do National Geographic do antes e depois.







http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...y-nation-before-after/?source=link_fb08282010


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 14:33)

Podem ver as restantes aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 16:22)

*Obama homenageia os que reconstruíram Nova Orleães após o furacão Katrina*


> A cidade de Nova Orleães, nos Estados Unidos, celebrou hoje a sua capacidade de perseverança e de se reerguer, cinco anos após a destruição causada pelo furacão Katrina, em cerimónias que contaram com o Presidente norte-americano, Barack Obama.
> 
> Obama homenageou os que trabalharam na reconstrução da cidade, afirmando que é por causa deles que "Nova Orleães está de volta".
> 
> ...


----------

